# Dam Neck beach



## Drumcatcher (Feb 8, 2003)

Went out to Dam Neck beach this AM, and boy was it interesting.

First, I get there around 6:45 AM with a friend and my nephew. We start catching skates as soon as the bait hit the water. Every cast for almost 2 hours was one skate after another, for each of us. We caught over 40 in all, plus 2 sting rays. 

After the 2 hours was up, it began raining, and the fish began to bite, as well as the tide began to come in. We caught 4 nice croaker, 2 keeper trout, and 4 nice blues. Not to mention the 2 tiny flounder that were released. We also caught several tiny croaker, but released them all. We left around 1:30 this afternoon wet, tired, and sunburned, but it was all worth it.

All in all, it was an interesting day.

DC


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*Dam Neck 2:30 Sunday*

My first P&S post. Finally figured out how to join/sign-up. Glad I did too, because I do alot of fishing and want to be able to make reports and not just view others. Seems like a good group of people posting, and I've enjoyed reading the reports the last couple of months. 

Went to Dam Neck for 2 hours or so on Sunday, from about 2:30 - 5:00 and Tide was already high. Caught a pretty nice Blue and had alotta bites on Mackeral (Cut Bait). One fish actually came unbuttoned in the wash after a pretty good fight. Wish I'd seen what it was. I saw another guy catch a small flounder and a skate and thats about it. It was a real nice day after the weather cleared. I wish I would've been able to take advantage of more of the bites I had. 

Think I maybe using the wrong hooks. I use 2/0 J-type hooks. Any recommendations? I've primarily been a bass fisherman, and still have alot to learn about saltwater. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fish4Food, welcome aboard and thanks for th report.You might want to take a look at circle hooks. It reduces gut hooks and you can let the fish do the work of hooking itself. The main drawback is retraining yourself not to set the hook. I use from #1 to 2/0 circles for fishing around here for pan fish and up it to 4/0 in the fall for puppy's and stripers. Hope this helps and again welcome aboard!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Did you see any spanish jumping?
TC


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*Fish Jumping*

TC, as a matter of fact I saw some fish jumping about 200 feet out. They were big too. They were light colored. Whether they were Spanish or not beats me. 

Thanks for the welcome and the circle hook recommendation. I have some #1 circles that I never got confidence with. Not used to not setting the hook, but it can't be bad in the surf, makes it sound alittle easier actually.


----------



## asapage (Nov 28, 2003)

*Dam Neck Beach*

Gents,

Where at Dam Neck are you guys fishing? Over by the Shifting Sands? By the "Q", or off some other site? 

I was over there last week, and not being very familiar with the base, drove around. There's some fairly nice spots.

Thanks. Asa


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

If you come in the main gate and go straight, the road will eventually curve to the right at the shifting sands. follow that road all the way until you see a parking lot. There is a walk on sand ramp in between the fences, follow that to the "fishing beach". Be prepared to catch a lot of skates and small stuf. take a small spinning outfit with a gotcha on it, and watch for spanish mackeral to jump. when they do, toss that in and jerk jig it as you crank the reel. 
good luck, tc
ps- i am the guy with a sand spike that has two extra tubes zip tied to it, and a napsack for a tackle bag. I also look like a bum that walked out of the bushes to fish. i always wear dirty old torn up clothes to fish in. also, i am sometimes accompanied by a red headed six year old boy that loves to cast a pink and white jig with his spinning outfit! that is my son mar mar. what a man! 
there is a hole there that i recently found, hasn't been very productive as of yet, but it has promise.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Can us dirtbag civillians go on dam neck ???

wit all dis security stuff, I dont wanna drive all de way dere and git told to leave...

tanks...

Custer


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

as long as you have a buddy with a military ID, you should be okay. You might have to sign in and show your driver's license. I would call ahead because some bases have different regulations.


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

where exactly is damneck? 

nick


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Damnack Directions*

It depends where you are comming from but here are a couple of routes:

If you are commig down the interstate (formally 44) to the ocean front take the birneck road exit. Turn right on general booth blvd then right on damneck. Follow damneck all the way down it deadends into the base. ( you can also go to virginia beach and then follow pacific ave south. it will cross over the rudee inlet bridge and turn into general booth then follow the directions above)

If comming from holland rd, princess anne rd, lynhaven pkway, london bridge rd, ect then you should know where damneck road is all these roads will cross over or end at damneck road. Turn left onto damneck (always head towards the ocean) and as mentioned above damneck road deadends into the base. Hope this helps.

Good Luck 
Ken


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

thanks for the directions, id be coming down 64 from newport news. is it down by sandbridge somewhere?


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

*Fishing the Bases*

Was down in VA Beach 2 weekends ago. Went to Little Creek to check out the new boat ramps, the MP at the gate checked my stepdads military ID and only asked if I was an imediate family member. He let us on through. Going into Fort Story, the MP wanted both of our ID's, said he cant let ANY body on the base without one. So apparently the bases have their on regs. Call ahead.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Just fished Fort Story today with my girlfriend so she could get some sun (actually, I wanted to go fishing, but used it as an excuse). I showed him my ID and he didn't ask for anything grom my gf. IT wasn't an MP, one of those rent a cops. There's always a communication breakdown about what people coming on the base must have on them. I used to work the gates and the passdown of information is always bad. Does your stepfahter have a Dept of Def or Coast Guard sticker on his windshield? That may have made a difference. Oh yeah, went to Dam Neck eariler in the day to go to the beach and didn't have a prob getting her on base. No ID needed for her.


----------

